
Fed-up locals are setting electric scooters on fire and burying them at sea - kimsk112
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-bird-scooter-vandalism-20180809-story.html
======
HillaryBriss
_While most tech entrepreneurs expect some criticism and calls for regulation
when they introduce new and potentially disruptive products, they don’t
necessarily anticipate the outright destruction of their property. They also
don’t expect to see such carnage celebrated and encouraged on social media._

it's a whole new world

